# Betta breeders in bucks county



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm planning on getting a betta from my 2.5 gallon desk tank and was wondering if there is any1 here who breeds bettas and who lives in buckingham or doylestown. It would also help if any1` new of any breeders in this area. Please I want a betta from a breeder or i'll have to get 1 from petsmart


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

and what state you in?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Easiest way to find a breeder in your neighborhood: http://www.ibcbettas.org/chapters.htm. Get in touch with the chapter closest to you to find someone in your area!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Bucks county, Pa


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a IBC show on the May 14-15 at the Pet Place in Lancaster PA put on by PABS. I'll be the Judge there this year. The Auction is on sunday.

http://www.pabs92.org/PABSShow052105.htm


RC


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

can't make it that 3 hours and my mom won't driive me  I'm looking into someone in my school that i heard breeds "fish" but i don't know what kind (hopefully bettas)


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

or you can ask anyone here have betta available.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you closer to NJ ? BABB puts on a show each september. 

http://www.babb2000.org/index2.htm


RC


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

check to see if there are any local non chain pet shops. I have one by me calld Pagoda and it has a great selection of bettas. Various colors sizes, male and females, i like it alot


----------

